# لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت&#15



## ماريان (30 نوفمبر 2005)

*لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت&#15*

]لو فى وسط همومك او فى خوفك او فى   حيرة فكر ابتدى بالشكر]
لو فى وسط همومك او فى خوفك او فىحيرة فكر ابندى بالشكر 
اشكر القلب الى حبك اشكر القلب الاب الى صانك الى وعدك انة ينقل كل ايامك يمينك
خلى شكرك  فى كلامك فى عيونك فى سلامك واللى فى طريقك يقبلك يقرا فى وجهك سلامك
لو فى وسط همومك او فى خوفك او فى حيرة فكر ابتدى بالشكر
انتهر لغه التذمر خلى عمل النعمه يظهر والايمان يكبر ويكبر وكل مر يمر لو زرعت الشكر عندك احصد 
الافراح فى ارضك والسلام من جوه قلبك يجرى زى النهر ابتدى بالشكر
لو فى وسط همومك او فى خوفك او فى حيره فكر ابتدى بالشكر


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2005)

ميرسى يا ماريان واول مشاركه ليك يارب تفضلى معانه


----------



## Coptic Man (30 نوفمبر 2005)

*اهلا بيكي يا ماريان 

كلمات جميلة اوي اوي

وبداية جميلة اوي عاوزين نشوف مشاركات كتير*


----------



## رومانى عدلى رياض (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر اب&#1*

شكرا على تعبك وربنا يسوع يحفظك وارجوا منكى الصلاه من اجلنا ومن اجل كل انسان تعبان من هموم الحياه


----------



## heidi (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر اب&#1*

ترنيمة بحبها جدا جدا 

لان فعلا الرب وعدنا انه يعطينا سلامه الذى يفوق كل عقل 

و امين يارب خلينى دايما اقولك 
شكرا يا حبيبى على كل ظروفى 


ميرسى كتير
ربنا يباركك
و يعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## sparrow (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت&#15*

كلمات جميله يا ماريان منورة بيها المنتدي


----------



## mahy (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت&#15*

رائع ماريان ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## totty (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر اب&#1*

احلى كلمات منك يا ماريان ويارب تكونى مبسوطه معانا واتمنى اعرفك اكتر


----------



## basboosa (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت&#15*

كلمات رائعة يا ماريان ربنا يباركك


----------



## makrm33 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت*

لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر :hlp:


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: لوفى وسط همومك اوفى خوفك اوفى حالة فكر ابت*

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------

